# bone lesion dx code help



## laurabee (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a patient who underwent bilateral trochanteric nailing of both femurs because of patholgic lesions of the femur. I'm having a hard time finding the dx code for the bone lesions. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 10, 2008)

What about 733.90?


----------



## Frosty (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking up in the ICD-9 under "Lesion", then "bone", you'd get 733.90, which I think would work.  Or maybe 733.99 if you actually know the problem, but it's not listed in  ICD-9.  If it's metastatic cancer, use 2ndary malignant neoplasm of bone (that is if it's documented in the op note).  Also, are you using CPT 27187 or 27495 for prophylactic txmt-since there's not actually a fx?


----------

